# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Flavouring brown rice

## bavz01

Guys anyone got any good tips for flavouring rice I can't stand the taste of it plain?

----------


## Times Roman

yeah, nothing to write home about, that's for sure. I've tried flavoring it before, but it's so damn hard to cook right, everytime I've added something, it doesn't seem to cook right. so i just add water and nothing else.

----------


## bavz01

Maybe I bit of soy sauce after its cooked!! I stuck me tuna in with it today and it made me gag:-(

----------


## Times Roman

Ok, what you could do, something I sometimes do too, is make the brown rice, and then throw three or four "sunny side up" eggs on top, and then mix it together. I was thinking you meant adding something while it was cooking. To be honest, for about a year, due to my circumstances, mostly i eat rolled oats. easier to make, and another great source of complex carbs with fiber.

----------


## bavz01

I'm getting 55g of oats in the morning and post workout, you think it wil be ok to scrap the rice at lunch and
Go for another 55g of oats??

----------


## Standby

> I'm getting 55g of oats in the morning and post workout, you think it wil be ok to scrap the rice at lunch and
> Go for another 55g of oats??


carbs is carbs imo but i love me some rice man i dont know whats wrong with you. put some scotch bonnet hot sauce on that rice

----------


## oatmeal69

vinegar. It's what they use to make sushi rice.
Oats are good too with some splenda, I love 'em both. 
Maybe switch out for some pasta? I can eat that just plain-boiled with no oil.

----------


## MR-FQ320

im thinking of trying to make my own egg fried rice with brown rice.

sometimes as a treat i use uncle bens 2 min microwave rice, comes in all types of flavours, and the macros are pretty good too, 1 packet = 250g, carbs 77g, fat 8 g, protein 6g. get some chicken in there and hey presto.

----------


## oatmeal69

That's a good idea! 
Maybe I'll try doing a fried brown rice with egg whites, or egg-beaters instead of whole eggs. 
Wonder what to use to fry instead of oil though, I don't get much fat allowance in my diet...

----------


## slfmade

It's pretty easy - If you don't mind the extra calories and carbs throw in some green/red bell peppers, onions, etc. If you want to keep your calories and carbs low go for some sriracha if you don't mind the heat. I'll also use some garlic chili sauce sometimes, but I love anything that adds a little heat to my food.

----------


## oatmeal69

I think Sriracha has anabolic properties all by itself!

----------


## MR-FQ320

> That's a good idea! 
> Maybe I'll try doing a fried brown rice with egg whites, or egg-beaters instead of whole eggs. 
> Wonder what to use to fry instead of oil though, I don't get much fat allowance in my diet...


I use fry lite, its one calorie per spray

----------


## SHANE704

I use half water half chicken broth when cooking mine, gives it a lil more flavor!

----------


## toojax

I cook the rice then scrample it with my eggs and add hot sauce

----------


## kronik420

i make fried rice, i cook the rice 1st, then an egg omlett(plain or add stuff if u want) then cook chicken bacon and garlic. add rice and soy sauce, fish sauce, stir all that up and then mix through ur omlett :P

----------


## wmaousley

We boil a whole chicken until completely cooked, and use the same water we used to boil the chicken to boil the rice. Amazing Flavor. You can also freeze this water for later use.

----------


## GORILLAslap

i cook chicken tenders, smother in sirchara chile sauce then mix with seasoned brown rice

----------


## Mason380

Adding chicken to the brown rice is deff the way to go for more flavor. You could even try switching to white rice and do abit more cardio to stay on top of the extra carbs. That's what I do because I hate the taste of brown rice

----------

